# stc 1000+



## nosco (6/10/15)

Just wondering if anyone on here has tried one of these units. I had a quick search but could'nt find anything. Surprising if thats true coz even with my lack of electronics and programming knowledge it sounds pretty easy. Im just waiting on some Dupont jumper cables?. With a UNO, 5x5 pin headers and some jumper cables it cost about $17. I have an Elitech STC which isnt compatible but the first STC I bought for my ferm fridge is. So I'll use the Elitech as a back up.

So has any one used them before as a ferm controller? I have already loaded up the UNO with the biz. Just waiting on an ale and then ill give it a go on a pils that i have waiting.


----------



## Moad (6/10/15)

Yeah mate, the hardest part is holding the pins onto the stc. If it fails just run it again. Surprised a search didn't turn up with anything.

Pm me if you have any dramas.


----------



## Mardoo (6/10/15)

This is one of the good threads on this subject.


----------



## Moad (7/10/15)

I've just flashed one for Mardoo, when I checked for the latest version I note there are a few new versions of the firmware.

One interesting one is the single vessel brew control firmware. It can control a pump and 2 elements!

https://github.com/matsstaff/stc1000p/blob/master/ovbsc/README.md


----------



## idzy (7/10/15)

Okay, this has 'win' written all over it. Moad and Mardoo, we will be talking... :beer:


----------



## Moad (7/10/15)

There is also a supplier on aliexpress that has the right hardware for around $25 delivered. It has to be v1 A400_p

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/temperature-controller-STC-1000/1305777_2004466302.html


----------



## Mardoo (7/10/15)

Moad said:


> I've just flashed one for Mardoo


AWESOMMMMMMMME!!!! Huge thanks Moad!


----------



## Yob (7/10/15)

Moad said:


> There is also a supplier on aliexpress that has the right hardware for around $25 delivered. It has to be v1 A400_p
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/temperature-controller-STC-1000/1305777_2004466302.html


is that already modded to 0.1'c accuracy? (not that I think 0.3 is bad.. but you know.. it aint 0.1'c  )


----------



## Moad (7/10/15)

Mardoo said:


> AWESOMMMMMMMME!!!! Huge thanks Moad!


Any time mate, the RIS is delicious thanks very much.




Yob said:


> is that already modded to 0.1'c accuracy? (not that I think 0.3 is bad.. but you know.. it aint 0.1'c


Not sure what the accuracy of the STC is but you can set the hysteresis to .1 if that helps? I'll be controlling my ferment with a BCS soon enough!


Edit: I know what you meant now, yeah within .1 either side so a range of .3 is the best you will get with the STC. I don't think it is a problem though as you will get that variation within your fermenting beer anyway wouldn't you?


----------



## nosco (7/10/15)

Moad said:


> One interesting one is the single vessel brew control firmware. It can control a pump and 2 elements!
> 
> https://github.com/matsstaff/stc1000p/blob/master/ovbsc/README.md


I did see that one. Pretty dam cool but I'm wondering if it would be easier to wire up a really cheap PID. I'll stick with a ferm controller for now.


----------



## Moad (7/10/15)

my thoughts too nosco, PID is $70 vs stc of $25 and some effort although both look equally as confusing to program at first 

edit: on second thought auberins ramp/soak model is about $90 delivered so it does come out a bit cheaper!


----------



## nosco (8/10/15)

I was thinking more along these lines. Id be happy with manual control and a pump at this price if it could run my 5500w element. Im still a relative noob so baby steps. Its a rex c-100 which Tex n Oz mentioned in another post of mine but Im not sure if he was taking the piss or not. Still PIDs look pretty easy to wire up but Id still have to get my mate to help out.


----------



## Crusty (8/10/15)

Do you plan on selling any flashed versions moad?
They look the goods that's for sure.


----------



## Moad (8/10/15)

nosco said:


> I was thinking more along these lines. Id be happy with manual control and a pump at this price if it could run my 5500w element. Im still a relative noob so baby steps. Its a rex c-100 which Tex n Oz mentioned in another post of mine but Im not sure if he was taking the piss or not. Still PIDs look pretty easy to wire up but Id still have to get my mate to help out.


the custom firmware allows you to program step mashes etc without fiddling, maybe not as accurate as PID's but not sure.




Crusty said:


> Do you plan on selling any flashed versions moad?
> They look the goods that's for sure.


Happy to do it for cost, they don't take long to flash. PM me if interested


----------



## Crusty (8/10/15)

I've got 4 STC 1000's & saw somewhere how to tell if their flashable.
I can't be arsed trying to find it.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (8/10/15)

Moad said:


> There is also a supplier on aliexpress that has the right hardware for around $25 delivered. It has to be v1 A400_p
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/temperature-controller-STC-1000/1305777_2004466302.html





Crusty said:


> I've got 4 STC 1000's & saw somewhere how to tell if their flashable.
> I can't be arsed trying to find it.


----------



## Mattrox (8/10/15)

Crusty said:


> I've got 4 STC 1000's & saw somewhere how to tell if their flashable.
> I can't be arsed trying to find it.









Open it up like so. Look at the printing on the board.


----------



## Crusty (8/10/15)

Well bugger me, all mine are flashable.
I downloaded that programming zip from GitHub but it doesnt contain the picprog file that I need.
I'd like to get the board to flash mine + some mates here even though Moad has made a very kind offer to do it for me.


----------



## Mattrox (8/10/15)

Crusty said:


> Well bugger me, all mine are flashable.
> I downloaded that programming zip from GitHub but it doesnt contain the picprog file that I need.
> I'd like to get the board to flash mine + some mates here even though Moad has made a very kind offer to do it for me.


It's quicker to use the web based profile editor to download the file.

Select stc 1000+ vanilla single probe.

Put in a couple fermentation profiles, eg.
Ale, lager, nottingham faux lager. 

Then download that.


----------



## Mattrox (8/10/15)

Here is the link.

https://04377c9983bdba740a8b0c997fe97f76c5789b26.googledrive.com/host/0B7OSUyUx3xJzUVlLdkFyQ1lMLTg/hextabbed.html


----------



## Moad (8/10/15)

Get an arduino uno clone, can be had for a few bucks. Then get to jaycar or ebay and get the dupont wires and 6 contact header per the github. Easy as!


----------



## Crusty (8/10/15)

This one ok?


----------



## Moad (8/10/15)

thats the one I have but I believe you can get cheaper ones


----------



## Crusty (8/10/15)

Moad said:


> thats the one I have but I believe you can get cheaper ones


Ordered!
I'm in a bit over my head with this stuff & I'm a complete fucktard when it comes to this kind of stuff.
I'll chase up those dupont wires & a 6 contact header from JayCar.
Cheers Moad. Much appreciated buddy.


----------



## Moad (8/10/15)

no worries just yell out if you need a hand


----------



## keifer33 (8/10/15)

Moad said:


> There is also a supplier on aliexpress that has the right hardware for around $25 delivered. It has to be v1 A400_p
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/temperature-controller-STC-1000/1305777_2004466302.html


Thanks for the link. My eBay supplier went missing so good to have a link to another correct supplier.


----------



## welly2 (9/10/15)

Just got my arduino today and was having a go at flashing it. I don't think the connection between the arduino and stc was great because I couldn't get the software to recognise an stc was connected, with the exception of one occasion. I'm going to grab a soldering iron this weekend and solder on the contact header. It'll be useful when I want to flash it again later.


----------



## Mattrox (9/10/15)

welly2 said:


> Just got my arduino today and was having a go at flashing it. I don't think the connection between the arduino and stc was great because I couldn't get the software to recognise an stc was connected, with the exception of one occasion. I'm going to grab a soldering iron this weekend and solder on the contact header. It'll be useful when I want to flash it again later.


I'm going to put a plug in the back of the jiffy box so I can reflash whenever. 

Particularly fermentation profiles. If I want to tweak something in particular. Rather than program via the buttons I'll use the web page to configure the profiles, download and reflash. I'm going to try the 2 probe version for the fermentation fridge. If I want to change hy2 reflashing will be just as quick as pushing buttons... LOL... lazy, I know.

I'm also planning on a 1V urn brewery. I'll use the minute time base to control the mash temps. Again the different profiles will be handy when trying out different stepped mashes. 

I'd probably do something more automated if most of the gear wasn't going to be in a dusty-ish shed.


----------



## Moad (9/10/15)

Scratch the plastic coating off the terminals on the stc and try again.

Be careful when soldering too, there isn't much of a pad on the stc.


----------



## Crusty (9/10/15)

My wife went to Jaycar today & ended up getting a 40pk of 150mm dupont wires & a pack of contact headers.
Could only get a mixed pack of headers but there was a 6 contact in the pack in the right orientation.
Arduino Uno should be here Tuesday & I will have a crack at flashing a couple of my STC's.


----------



## Mattrox (9/10/15)

Crusty said:



> My wife went to Jaycar today & ended up getting a 40pk of 150mm dupont wires & a pack of contact headers.
> Could only get a mixed pack of headers but there was a 6 contact in the pack in the right orientation.
> Arduino Uno should be here Tuesday & I will have a crack at flashing a couple of my STC's.


Let us all know how you go.

My stc 1000 and arduino should arrive next week. Getting excited. I want to do a lager just to use the profiles. Lol


----------



## Crusty (9/10/15)

Mattrox said:


> Let us all know how you go.
> 
> My stc 1000 and arduino should arrive next week. Getting excited. I want to do a lager just to use the profiles. Lol


I don't know what to connect where so this will be a monumental task for me.
Easy for the Arduino savvy but I'm seriously like a fish out of water on this one.
I've nominated Moad as head instructor ( unbeknownst to him ) & he has already answered some of my brain dead questions via PM which I'm truly grateful for.


----------



## nosco (9/10/15)

Crusty said:


> I don't know what to connect where so this will be a monumental task for me.
> Easy for the Arduino savvy but I'm seriously like a fish out of water on this one.
> I've nominated Moad as head instructor ( unbeknownst to him ) & he has already answered some of my brain dead questions via PM which I'm truly grateful for.


Im not arduino savy either but its actually sounds pretty easy (i havnt done one yet). The manual is in Linux files so i did a search for a windows app that will read linix. Give the manual a read and watch the vids on youtube and youll figure it out no probs.


----------



## Moad (10/10/15)

The outputs on the arduino are marked on the board, check the readme on the gitgub which helps you match them up. If you get stuck pm me tomorrow and I'll help you out


----------



## Crusty (10/10/15)

Moad said:


> The outputs on the arduino are marked on the board, check the readme on the gitgub which helps you match them up. If you get stuck pm me tomorrow and I'll help you out


Thanks again mate.
My Arduino should be here on Tuesday so I'll see how I go.


----------



## scotthbutler (12/10/15)

Hi all. I've bought 5 STC's from different epay suppliers, all non flashable. Can anyone confirm the Ali link in an earlier post is for A400's or do you know a good link. Thanks


----------



## Crusty (12/10/15)

I'm having trouble getting mine to play the game.
As I am connecting to stc upside down
Far left wire to port 3
next to 5V
next to GND
next to port 8
last to port 9
board is arduino/genuino uno ( This one from ebay )
com 5
open serial port & blank page, hit d then send after selecting no line ending & 115200 & nothing???
Doing my head in.
Cheers


----------



## welly2 (12/10/15)

Crusty said:


> I'm having trouble getting mine to play the game.
> As I am connecting to stc upside down
> Far left wire to port 3
> next to 5V
> ...


This is what has been happening to me. If the stc-1000 isn't connected then I'll get a message saying no stc-1000 is detected but otherwise if it's properly (I assume) connected then I get the same thing occurring. I press "d" and nothing happens. I'm assuming that that means the connection isn't correct - I'll be buying a solder iron tomorrow and will get a proper connector attached so the connection is definitely solid and then we'll see.


----------



## Elad (12/10/15)

Have you scraped the enamel off the connectors, I found I had to scrape it off to get a good contact, when you get a contact the STC will light up as it is now powered by the programmer, then you can type D and send it to confirm the contact once you have a response you can then flash it.

Just be sure to scrape the contacts carefully

these links might help, you may have them 
Good luck

https://github.com/matsstaff/stc1000p/blob/master/img/image_5.jpg?raw=true


----------



## welly2 (12/10/15)

Elad said:


> Have you scraped the enamel off the connectors, I found I had to scrape it off to get a good contact, when you get a contact the STC will light up as it is now powered by the programmer, then you can type D and send it to confirm the contact once you have a response you can then flash it.
> 
> Just be sure to scrape the contacts carefully
> 
> ...



Yeah, scraped a bunch of muck off the contacts and the stc-1000 does light up and appears to work, I'm just guessing one or two of the non-power contacts aren't making a proper contact.


----------



## Crusty (12/10/15)

Solid connection.
When i go into serial monitor after making the connection, it's a blank menu. Nothing saying stc or anything.
I type in d & send in the top bar but nothing. Just searching & searching but finds nothing.
It should be a piss of piss but it's doin my head in.


----------



## Moad (12/10/15)

Use putty instead. You should get a read out on the screen


----------



## Elad (12/10/15)

I had the same problem when I first tied it and I gave up and went back after a day or two and it worked.
Try closing the program and restarting the computer.
Mine will flash every time now


----------



## Crusty (12/10/15)

This is all I get when I open serial monitor.
STC is powered on at this stage.


----------



## Moad (12/10/15)

Seriously, use putty


----------



## Crusty (12/10/15)

What now?


----------



## Moad (12/10/15)

Click serial, put in com5 (or whatever it says in device manager) change your baud to 115200 and hit connect.

You should get text, if you don't unplug and replug arduino and try again.


----------



## Crusty (12/10/15)

I just get the black screen with a little green box in the corner.
I'm aborting it. **** the auto ramping control.
A 20sec flash has taken me all afternoon & I've still got nowhere.
Putting it back together & tossing the Uno.
Thanks for the help anyway.
Cheers


----------



## Eagleburger (12/10/15)

I got a bit bored and made a easy to flsah solution.


----------



## Moad (12/10/15)

Crusty you give up too easy... Do you have a green light on the uno board? Have you actually uploaded the sketch to the uno?


----------



## Mattrox (12/10/15)

Moad said:


> Crusty you give up too easy... Do you have a green light on the uno board? Have you actually uploaded the sketch to the uno?


Was about to ask the 2nd Q.


----------



## Crusty (12/10/15)

Moad said:


> Crusty you give up too easy... Do you have a green light on the uno board? Have you actually uploaded the sketch to the uno?


Yeah mate.
Green light & orange light.

Sketch uploaded




Chose Arduino / Genuino Uno for board & Com 5 Genuino Uno for port.
I have the same Uno as you from ebay so not sure what's going on. Connect pins & try to open serial monitor & no info there at all.


----------



## Crusty (13/10/15)

I uploaded the blink sketch example & that downloaded to the Uno.
Port 13 was blinking as it should. I then cleared that with the default sketch & TX & RX flashed & back to solid orange on port 13.
I'm certain from that example, the board & port are set correctly but at a loss as to why the serial monitor displays no STC connected even though the STC is powered on & I have a good solid connection.


----------



## Mattrox (13/10/15)

Crusty said:


> I uploaded the blink sketch example & that downloaded to the Uno.
> Port 13 was blinking as it should. I then cleared that with the default sketch & TX & RX flashed & back to solid orange on port 13.
> I'm certain from that example, the board & port are set correctly but at a loss as to why the serial monitor displays no STC connected even though the STC is powered on & I have a good solid connection.


You are using a 6 pin thingo with 5 wires and 5 contact points
Double check where the 5 wired contact points are touching.


----------



## Moad (13/10/15)

You should get the text regardless of connection to stc I think. I'll check for you

Edit: yep the text comes up with no stc, the d is to check the connection then you hit a to write the firmware.

So it looks like your problem is the sketch or the wrong com port. The green light comes on on the board when connecting to it through putty. Are you using the sketch I gave you the link to?


----------



## Crusty (13/10/15)

This is the sketch right? Post #52.
I make sure board is right, com port is right, solid orange light on 13 & green on light.
Connect pins, go to serial monitor & nothing! ******* nothing!
Do you need to input any text into the sketch, post #52, or just upload the bastard.


----------



## Mattrox (13/10/15)

Crusty said:


> This is the sketch right? Post #52.
> I make sure board is right, com port is right, solid orange light on 13 & green on light.
> Connect pins, go to serial monitor & nothing! ******* nothing!
> Do you need to input any text into the sketch, post #52, or just upload the bastard.


No. You need to click file-> open. Select picprog.ino 

Then select your board and port from the Tools menu.

Then upload.


----------



## Mattrox (13/10/15)

Crusty said:


> Yeah mate.
> Green light & orange light.
> 
> Sketch uploaded
> ...


----------



## Crusty (13/10/15)

Well, I know now why I was having so much trouble.
The picprog option was missing from my computer so I couldn't get that file up to open. I uninstalled & reinstalled & found it.
I run it through, got the STC bit, hit D then A & it made the buzzing sound for about 25sec or so then stopped. I got this menu & then lost power to the STC.
I can't seem to power it on now via the Uno, is it cactus or is that right?


----------



## Mattrox (13/10/15)

Crusty said:


> Well, I know now why I was having so much trouble.
> The picprog option was missing from my computer so I couldn't get that file up to open. I uninstalled & reinstalled & found it.
> I run it through, got the STC bit, hit D then A & it made the buzzing sound for about 25sec or so then stopped. I got this menu & then lost power to the STC.
> I can't seem to power it on now via the Uno, is it cactus or is that right?
> ...


That looks like an error message.

Start over.


----------



## Moad (13/10/15)

So close! Just pull the uno out and back in then start again


----------



## Crusty (13/10/15)

What does it say at the end of programming?
The guy on youtube got this too.
Maybe it's toast. I cant seem to power it up via the Uno.
I grabbed another one & flashed it as well, same result. Maybe their both toast.
I reconnect the pins & the computer alerts me that the usb is active but the STC won't light up now.
I left it connected until the STC turned itself off.
Oh the joys of it all.


----------



## Moad (13/10/15)

pull the uno usb out and plug back in, it won't be toast I don't think you can brick them...


----------



## Crusty (13/10/15)

No joy.
It won't light up now. Woops!

I got the same message at the end of my flash, leaving programming mode.
The same as  guy
Not sure why the STC wont light up now though like before the flash when I connected the pins?????


----------



## Moad (13/10/15)

oh yeah thats right that happened to me... You just flash it again even though there are no lights on. It'll make the sound etc again. hold real still


----------



## Crusty (13/10/15)

Moad said:


> oh yeah thats right that happened to me... You just flash it again even though there are no lights on. It'll make the sound etc again. hold real still


I did reflash again & all good but still no light up on the STC panel.
Should it still light up the display like before?
I might head out to the shed & wire it up & power it on.


----------



## Crusty (13/10/15)

YAH ******* HOO!
Thank you so much guys. It's done.
Both STC's are flashed & power comes on when hooking up the Uno.
Prog was the first thing I saw when I hit the S button.
You guys are legends for persevering with me & offering suggestions.
So appreciative guys, thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Mattrox (13/10/15)

Crusty said:


> YAH ******* HOO!
> Thank you so much guys. It's done.
> Both STC's are flashed & power comes on when hooking up the Uno.
> Prog was the first thing I saw when I hit the S button.
> ...


Did you flash it with a pre-programmed file from the web based editor?


----------



## Crusty (13/10/15)

Mattrox said:


> Did you flash it with a pre-programmed file from the web based editor?


Where the hell is that?
Don't burst my bubble.


----------



## Mattrox (13/10/15)

Crusty said:


> Where the hell is that?
> Don't burst my bubble.


You go here :

https://04377c9983bdba740a8b0c997fe97f76c5789b26.googledrive.com/host/0B7OSUyUx3xJzUVlLdkFyQ1lMLTg/hextabbed.html

select STC 1000+ and the Vanilla version option.

You can edit your settings and fermentation temperature profiles.

Then download that as your picprog file and flash that. No need to push a bunch of buttons to edit your fermentation profiles.

have a look, now that you know how to flash the unit.


----------



## Crusty (13/10/15)

Mattrox said:


> You go here :
> 
> https://04377c9983bdba740a8b0c997fe97f76c5789b26.googledrive.com/host/0B7OSUyUx3xJzUVlLdkFyQ1lMLTg/hextabbed.html
> 
> ...


I downloaded that but get this when trying to open it.





I can just use what I have flashed with though right?
Once I set up a fermentation profile in profile 1 for example, will this be stored for future reference if needing that particular fermentation profile?
I can go to profile 2 for a different set of parameter's can't I? Maybe setting for a Lager & store that?
I would ideally like to set my own duration & temperatures.



edit: I just realised that you can set your own parameters.


----------



## Mattrox (13/10/15)

Crusty said:


> I downloaded that but get this when trying to open it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, set your own parameters.

eg a lager profile, ale profile... a low temp ale profile eg using nottingham what ever you want..... click save to cookie too. because if you need to fine tune a profile you can upload from cookie and tweak before downloading.

Just rename the file as picprog.ino in your pic prog folder before flashing.


----------



## welly2 (13/10/15)

Well, I must be useless because I've not managed to get this firmware uploaded. Try as I will, while it seems there's a connection as the STC-1000 lights up, it just won't upload the software. Giving up and using that Arduino for another project! I don't mind pressing buttons on the Grainfather anyway


----------



## Crusty (13/10/15)

Would this be right for an 18deg ferment for 4 days followed by a 21deg rest for 2 days followed by a 18deg rest for 8 days, ( 14 days total in primary ) then a 1deg rest for 7 days.




I'm still fumbling with how to get the downloaded sketch to work without getting that error type warning that keeps telling me that it needs to be inside a sketch folder named picprog.


----------



## Crusty (13/10/15)

welly2 said:


> Well, I must be useless because I've not managed to get this firmware uploaded. Try as I will, while it seems there's a connection as the STC-1000 lights up, it just won't upload the software. Giving up and using that Arduino for another project! I don't mind pressing buttons on the Grainfather anyway


Welly, I had a hell of a time with it but got it eventually.
If you are holding the pins down on the STC, it's crucial that once you make a connection, you must not lose it otherwise you have to close the serial monitor page, reconnect & try again. If you simply just keep typing d & then send, it either says check wiring, cant detect STC or nothing happens at all.
Make the connection, hit tools & open serial monitor & you should be good to go.
It's frustrating but worth it. Where are you at with it?


----------



## Mattrox (13/10/15)

Crusty said:


> Would this be right for an 18deg ferment for 4 days followed by a 21deg rest for 2 days followed by a 18deg rest for 8 days, ( 14 days total in primary ) then a 1deg rest for 7 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just make a folder called picprog copy the file into the folder, then open it. the folder name and file name have to be the same .... ( forget the .ino part for the folder name)


----------



## Elad (14/10/15)

Watch this video it shows you how to modify and save the file into the sketch


----------



## Elad (14/10/15)

https://youtu.be/JQ-T24zxWb0


----------



## Crusty (14/10/15)

Understanding it a lot better now.
When making a picprog folder, as you said, it needs to be called the same as your downloaded sketch.
I also save to cookie as well so opening hex editor next time, values are still set.
This looks better for a 4 day ferment @18, a 2 day diacetyl [email protected] for days, then back to 18 for time remaining for a total of 14 days in primary followed by a 7 day rest @1deg.


----------



## idzy (14/10/15)

Looking great guys


----------



## Mattrox (14/10/15)

Crusty said:


> Understanding it a lot better now.
> When making a picprog folder, as you said, it needs to be called the same as your downloaded sketch.
> I also save to cookie as well so opening hex editor next time, values are still set.
> This looks better for a 4 day ferment @18, a 2 day diacetyl [email protected] for days, then back to 18 for time remaining for a total of 14 days in primary followed by a 7 day rest @1deg.
> ...


That looks good, personally I'd leave it 6 days before raising the temps for the yeast to finish up. It accounts for any lag time you may get. Remember, automation is so you don't have to keep checking all the time.


I am tweaking a lager profile too, as well as a Nottingham cool ferment profile.

My hardware has not arrived yet, so I am going to work on a saison profile too. Hopefully that sets it up pretty well for the future.


----------



## Moad (14/10/15)

Awesome crusty glad you got it sorted mate. 

I'll confirm the stc version from that aliezpress link shortly. It should arrive this week.

I'll offer flashed units for $35 delivered if it works out.


----------



## Crusty (14/10/15)

Mattrox said:


> That looks good, personally I'd leave it 6 days before raising the temps for the yeast to finish up. It accounts for any lag time you may get. Remember, automation is so you don't have to keep checking all the time.
> 
> 
> I am tweaking a lager profile too, as well as a Nottingham cool ferment profile.
> ...


When ramping from say 18 to 21 for 48hrs, do you ramp over 24hrs or just an hour like mine was set at. I know that the fridge can go from 18 to 21 in that time but what if it takes longer, say 2hrs?
The same for cold crashing? I would normally just set it to 1deg & away it goes but when inputting figures to the hex editor, would it be better to ramp down over a 24hr period?


----------



## welly2 (14/10/15)

Moad said:


> Awesome crusty glad you got it sorted mate.
> 
> I'll confirm the stc version from that aliezpress link shortly. It should arrive this week.
> 
> I'll offer flashed units for $35 delivered if it works out.


I'll put in a reservation now for one!


----------



## Mattrox (14/10/15)

Crusty said:


> When ramping from say 18 to 21 for 48hrs, do you ramp over 24hrs or just an hour like mine was set at. I know that the fridge can go from 18 to 21 in that time but what if it takes longer, say 2hrs?
> The same for cold crashing? I would normally just set it to 1deg & away it goes but when inputting figures to the hex editor, would it be better to ramp down over a 24hr period?


It will just apply heat until it reaches 21. 

It probably doesn't matter how fast you ramp for a 3 degree rise.


I pitch warm and chill quickly to 18 and it has produced good results and that is like 25 to 27 down to 18 in 4 hrs.....


----------



## nosco (16/10/15)

Just about to try and flash mine. If anyone is interested, to read the manual from the files you get at github in Windows open up the README.md file in the usermanual folder with MarkdownPad. Then you can read it with pics that go with it.


----------



## nosco (17/10/15)

I used a sketch from the web hex editor. It took me about 5 attempt to get a good connection and then it worked :super: :drinks: Now I just have to figure out how to use it :unsure: :blink:

Any one have a good handle on what to set the set point and ramping at and how to run the profiles?


----------



## nosco (17/10/15)

I should have clarified. How does the set point and ramping affect the profiles? The manual was a bit confusing but then it was late when I read it. I'll have another read.


----------



## Crusty (18/10/15)

I've managed to put a profile in the controller & have set up another two profiles to flash but having trouble working out how to flash it from the hex editor.
I get the standard warning




but get lost from there. I did the first one but for the life of me, I can't figure out how to do it again.
Can someone guide me through the process of what to do next.
Yes, I admit I'm a dumb ass!


----------



## Mattrox (18/10/15)

Crusty said:


> I've managed to put a profile in the controller & have set up another two profiles to flash but having trouble working out how to flash it from the hex editor.
> I get the standard warning
> 
> 
> ...


Rename the file picprog.ino and put it in your picprog folder.


----------



## nosco (18/10/15)

This is my version. Some one please correct me if Im wrong.

1. Go to the web editor.
Select the sketch version you need. Vanilla in my case. Im still not sure on the setting on the right hand side but fill out the progs as you need. Press save cookie so its saves your setting.
2. Press the "Download Sketch" button at the bottom of the page. You get the option of "open with- Arduino IDE. OR "Save File". I selected save file wich by default goes to my desktop. I then moved the saved file to the "picprog" folder that I had already created. From there you do it the same as normal.

Sorry for the "excessive" use of inverted commas. 

PS I thought it was funny that when you turn off the 1000+, instead of turning off its reads "OFf" on the display. I really need to get a project case and some bling on this unit now.


----------



## Mattrox (19/10/15)

I got the Arduino Uno board today.

I messed around with some fermentation profiles

pr0 just an Ale at 18 - raised temp to 20 for 2 days then back to 18 then cold crash
pr1 a lager at 12 a D-rest then 12 then lager at 7 deg for a couple weeks
pr2 a faux lager Nottingham profile at 15
pr3 a saison... start at 24 ramp to 30 back to 24 then finish at 20
pr4 as is on the editor site just 16
pr5 a steam beer at 18 then a 20 deg rest for 2 days, back to 18 to finish two weeks in FV then lagering temps

Some styles I am unfamiliar with but have put the set points in and can manually adjust more easily this way when it comes to actually brewing them. I also saved them to the cookie so view them on the editor at any time. It's a starting point anyway.

I downloaded the vanilla version and 2 probe version and uploaded the vanilla version to the Uno. Very easy to do.

The correct STC 1000 is on the slow boat from china but the parts to mod it to a 2 probe version are on their way too. I'm going the chip resistor and 3 post screw terminal. I'll let you know how my rusty soldering skillz are.

At least I know my parts list for the project box, from building up a non-modifiable unit. And I know where not to cut a hole for the flush mounted power point with the hole saw too. Now I need to order a 35mm push on terrarium style air vent. I guess a vented box can't hurt  h34r: .


----------



## Crusty (20/10/15)

This has to be the best thing to happen in home brewing without a doubt.
The ability to fully programme a $20.00 STC controller that can hold temps for x amount of time, followed by a ramp for x amount of time then back to initial primary temp followed by a cold crash without even needing to go anywhere near the controller. The ability to input your figures in the hex editor & then flash it to the STC is just plain FREAKING AWESOME! We owe alphaomega or Matt big time!
What a guy & an absolute genius. Cheers to you buddy!


----------



## SBOB (20/10/15)

what words/chips am i looking for to see if either of the 2 stc's I have are compatible with this? I cant find a definitive post saying 'If it says xyz then its compatible'??


----------



## Crusty (20/10/15)

SBOB said:


> what words/chips am i looking for to see if either of the 2 stc's I have are compatible with this? I cant find a definitive post saying 'If it says xyz then its compatible'??


Look at the board when you pull it apart.
A 400P board & your good to go.


----------



## SBOB (20/10/15)

Crusty said:


> Look at the board when you pull it apart.
> A 400P board & your good to go.
> 
> 
> ...


One's an 'Eitech' brand, which is currently running the fridge but based on a previous post by someone its likely not suitable

The other is a plain STC1000 and if i remove the board slightly I can see
A400_P
Version 1.0
54.7x66.5mm
Thickness 1.2mm

Looks like I have a winner?


----------



## Mattrox (20/10/15)

SBOB said:


> One's an 'Eitech' brand, which is currently running the fridge but based on a previous post by someone its likely not suitable
> 
> The other is a plain STC1000 and if i remove the board slightly I can see
> A400_P
> ...


Yep A400_P is the one!


----------



## SBOB (20/10/15)

Mattrox said:


> Yep A400_P is the one!


Thanks

Now for the shopping list. Not in a rush so china options are fine
Is all I need the following (please let me know if any of these are way off)
- Arduino Uno + USB Cable.. this one im not sure if there are 'differences' between models.
e.g. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-ATmega328P-CH340G-UNO-R3-Board-Compatible-USB-Cable-For-Arduino-DIY-EC-/181433800259
- Dupont Male to Male cables,
e.g. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Cables-Shield-Male-To-Male-2-54MM-1P-1P-Dupont-For-Arduino-40pin-20cm-/400666077229
- 5 pin female header,
e.g. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/10pcs-2-54mm-Single-Row-Female-Pitch-Header-Socket-Connector-Pin-Strip-/130905219470

missing anything?


----------



## Crusty (20/10/15)

SBOB said:


> Thanks
> 
> Now for the shopping list. Not in a rush so china options are fine
> Is all I need the following (please let me know if any of these are way off)
> ...


All good.


----------



## Moad (20/10/15)

V1.0 a400_P 

1.1 no good

Should have the Ali express one I linked earlier here tomorrow will post back


----------



## Crusty (20/10/15)

I got my 4 from this guy & all flashable.
I've ordered 2 more which are currently in transit.


----------



## Mattrox (20/10/15)

SBOB said:


> Thanks
> 
> Now for the shopping list. Not in a rush so china options are fine
> Is all I need the following (please let me know if any of these are way off)
> ...


All the Unos from china are clones. They will look slightly different. But all should work.

Depends if you want to make it 2 probe.


----------



## nosco (21/10/15)

I got most of the stuff of ebay. The jumper cables fell through so I got em from Jaycar. I had to pay an extra $1.30 :huh: They have all the gear if you have one local. Not much more expensive and no waiting.



Crusty said:


> I got my 4 from this guy & all flashable.
> I've ordered 2 more which are currently in transit.
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to the seller Crusty?


----------



## Crusty (21/10/15)

nosco said:


> I got most of the stuff of ebay. The jumper cables fell through so I got em from Jaycar. I had to pay an extra $1.30 :huh: They have all the gear if you have one local. Not much more expensive and no waiting.
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to the seller Crusty?


Seller
http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/business668fa?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

These are the ones I bought
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221378511833?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I've purchased 4 from him & all are flashable & I've got another 2 on the way.
I'm going to assume the new ones will be the same as the previous models but not 100% sure until they get here.
I'll confirm once they arrive.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/10/15)

Does it HAVE to be an Arduino Uno? I already have an Arduino Mega so no point buying another just for flashing purposes...


----------



## Crusty (21/10/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Does it HAVE to be an Arduino Uno? I already have an Arduino Mega so no point buying another just for flashing purposes...


Not sure myself but for $16.95, it's not very expensive.
I got mine from ebay


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/10/15)

Not about the $, more about utilising something I already have. GitHub mentions "an Arduino board, like an Arduino Uni", so thinking I may already have all of the gear to do the flash now?


----------



## Mattrox (22/10/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Does it HAVE to be an Arduino Uno? I already have an Arduino Mega so no point buying another just for flashing purposes...


As long as the pins utilized match and the voltage is correct.... 

I suspect it would work.


----------



## Moad (22/10/15)

Depends on the pin assignments in the arduino code, are they numbered or refer to the function...try it you can't hurt it


----------



## Crusty (26/10/15)

My two STC's turned up today & not flashable.
He's obviously onto a new supplier.
Guaranteed units from the GitHub page.


----------



## Crusty (26/10/15)

One thing I don't quite understand is why my temp says 19.4 when I hit the up arrow on the STC even though the prog is set for 20deg. Up to check set temp, down to check prog number.
I am going from 20deg for 5 days to a 1deg cold crash & am about due for the ramp down.
This morning when I checked the up arrow, 20deg was the reading which is what I set it at in the programme.
What the hell is it doing at 19.4 now when hitting the up arrow & my ferment temp is sitting at 19.7 ( 20deg with 0.5deg tolerance )
I went into the settings & nothing anywhere set for 19.4 & in settings, the dh is 1?
Anyone shed some light on this.


----------



## Crusty (26/10/15)

I'm not sure how you guys are going with these but I've abandoned it.
Just back to using the standard STC.
I've flashed 3 of these with the latest firmware but somethings a miss.


----------



## nosco (26/10/15)

Haven't used mine yet. Im gonna try it with a pils this weekend.


----------



## Crusty (26/10/15)

One thing I just picked up on is two of my three flashed controllers have the AP400 board but version 1.1.
The only controller with the 1.0 was not in use.
Do you guys think that the 1.1 version is flashable but that's where my glitch is coming from? They both flashed fine.
I might have to wire up the 1.0 & give that a test run.


----------



## nosco (27/10/15)

So if I use my lager prog and the last step (step 9) is cold crash will the STC just stay on that temp until I turn it off?


----------



## Moad (27/10/15)

Crusty said:


> One thing I don't quite understand is why my temp says 19.4 when I hit the up arrow on the STC even though the prog is set for 20deg. Up to check set temp, down to check prog number.
> I am going from 20deg for 5 days to a 1deg cold crash & am about due for the ramp down.
> This morning when I checked the up arrow, 20deg was the reading which is what I set it at in the programme.
> What the hell is it doing at 19.4 now when hitting the up arrow & my ferment temp is sitting at 19.7 ( 20deg with 0.5deg tolerance )
> ...



What have you got the step for from 20 to 1?

Use the web based profile creator to get your steps. It should look like

sp0 - 20 dh0 120 (120 = 5 days)
sp1 - 20 dh1 12 (to ramp down to sp2 over 12 hours)
sp2 - 1 dh2 0 (will then flick to thermostat mode so will stay on 1 forever)


edit - https://04377c9983bdba740a8b0c997fe97f76c5789b26.googledrive.com/host/0B7OSUyUx3xJzUVlLdkFyQ1lMLTg/hextabbed.html

That is priceless for setting up your profiles


----------



## Crusty (27/10/15)

Moad said:


> What have you got the step for from 20 to 1?
> 
> Use the web based profile creator to get your steps. It should look like
> 
> ...


Thanks Moad.
I think it's a bit of user error on my part after talking to alphaomega ( mats ) over on home brew talk last night.
He said that the 19.4 I was seeing is the controller ramping down to my set temp of 1deg so that confused me somewhat.
The actual temp reading on the stc was 19.8 so no relays active at all which of course is normal. I forgot about the updated information every hour so when I checked the temp again after pressing the down arrow about 15mins later, it still read 19.4 so I thought it's cactus as it was supposed to ramping down to 1deg. What I also failed to recognize was the time I had set for it to get to 1deg from 20deg & that was 12hrs so of course the controller will still be operating at 20 which was the previous step temperature. It would of all kicked in & looked after itself if I just,
1: Left the bloody thing alone
2: Checked the up arrow after an hour which should have seen the temp dropping to my set temp of 1deg.
So, back in operation & I ain't touching it. Miraculously, it looks like it's working as it should.
Mats also told me to hold down the down arrow which will indicate which step your up to in the programme.
All good.
Cheers


----------



## Mattrox (29/10/15)

I received my STC 1000 from the Aliexpress source.

I had a quick look to confirm version. I got a pleasant surprise. The solder points are bare. This should make it easier to fiddle around with.


----------



## Crusty (29/10/15)

Your good to go.
Mine's now at duration 6 & 48hrs into a 168hr ( 7 day ) cold crash.
Working like a charm & happily maintaining 1degC.
mats over on home brew talk said to check at what stage & duration your at, if you didn't already know, is to hold down the down button on the STC whilst running a programme & it will give you three reference information points. For me currently, it's prog 0, 6 ( duration step ) & 48 ( 48hrs into my 168hr duration )
Very handy indeed!


----------



## blotto (29/10/15)

I've been using one for the last 2 brews and it's been working great. The best thing was I already had an old STC 1000 set up to control my fridge and all I had to do was flash it.


----------



## nosco (30/10/15)

How do I get a program to run? I cant get "rn" to show up?


----------



## nosco (30/10/15)

ok got it..phew


----------



## nosco (30/10/15)

for some reason my progs didnt upload to the stc so I had to program it manually :unsure:


----------



## Mattrox (30/10/15)

Success.

Having the holes already clear really helped.


----------



## Crusty (4/11/15)

My first ferment is now finished & I'm really happy with the controller after a few teething problems at the beginning due to user error.
It completed the final 7 day duration @1degC & then swung to thermostat mode as expected & maintained 1deg until I ended the programme.
This is going to come in very handy & well worth it to flash one yourself or get someone to do it for you.


----------



## SBOB (6/11/15)

hopefully someone can point me to where I'm going wrong.

Got my Arduino uno last week, and got sick of waiting for some wire bits from china so a few bucks later at Jaycar and all sorted.

- Programmed Arduino with the picoprog - TICK
- Soldered header to STC1000 - TICK
- Connected STC1000, powered up Uno, enter serial mode, type 'd', STC1000 detected - TICK
- type 'a' and download, lots of buzzy noises and programming completed - TICK

So, all the basics work, but now I want to generate a profile via http://goo.gl/z1KEoi

Selected 'Vanilla' STC1000 for the sketch type, downloaded a picoprog that it generates
- Programmed Arduino with it
- Connected STC, powered up Uno, selected 'b' (program only)

Once it reboots I got into the Pr0 mode and it has the same default 'SP0' of 16 degrees despite my Pr0 SP0 from the generate site having a different value

Anyone see where I am going wrong and why the settings entered into the website wouldnt be making their way to the SP's I can see via the STC1000 once programmed?


----------



## Mattrox (6/11/15)

SBOB said:


> hopefully someone can point me to where I'm going wrong.
> 
> Got my Arduino uno last week, and got sick of waiting for some wire bits from china so a few bucks later at Jaycar and all sorted.
> 
> ...


The only thing I can think of is you uploaded the wrong picprog .

Did you save the data to a cookie?

Go to the web editor again to re-download the picprog with the correct profiles and save to a known location . Ensure it is the new file you upload


----------



## SBOB (6/11/15)

Mattrox said:


> Did you save the data to a cookie?


This I did not do... 
So its. create profile, save to cookie, download picprog?

Edit:
Sorted.. a 'b' program only download didnt work but a full re-download via 'a' did



Now, anyone got any decent profiles they want to share or tips/links to some profiles to build from?


----------



## nosco (6/11/15)

I had the same problem. I had to quickly manually enter in a lager profile at the last minute coz i had already pitched


----------



## nosco (6/11/15)

Just saw the edit. Ill try that after the lager has finished.


----------



## Mattrox (6/11/15)

SBOB said:


> This I did not do...
> So its. create profile, save to cookie, download picprog?
> 
> Edit:
> ...


I'll show you the graphs of what I put in later tonight. It's bath the threenager time now.


----------



## Mattrox (6/11/15)

Oh, when you load from cookie you then have your info so it's easier to tweak.


----------



## Mattrox (6/11/15)

I had a re-read. Of you send 'b' it saves the old profiles on the Stc 1000+ while updating the firmware. It is to preserve the precious set points when upgrading.


----------



## SBOB (6/11/15)

Mattrox said:


> I had a re-read. Of you send 'b' it saves the old profiles on the Stc 1000+ while updating the firmware. It is to preserve the precious set points when upgrading.


makes sense that it didnt work for me then 

Not exactly the most well documented page, but its incredibly cool how you can spit out the config from it (though would be good if it had the options to modify all the other settings from the same page like heater/fridge relay delays etc)


----------



## Mattrox (6/11/15)

SBOB said:


> makes sense that it didnt work for me then
> 
> Not exactly the most well documented page, but its incredibly cool how you can spit out the config from it (though would be good if it had the options to modify all the other settings from the same page like heater/fridge relay delays etc)


You can, look in "set" my hd (heat delay =0) my cd (cool delay) is 2. 



Pr0 Ale
Pr1 Lager
Pr2 Cold Nottingham ferment
Pr3 Saison
Pr4 default 16 degree flat
Pr5 Steam Beer.


----------



## Moad (6/12/15)

Mattrox said:


> I received my STC 1000 from the Aliexpress source.
> 
> I had a quick look to confirm version. I got a pleasant surprise. The solder points are bare. This should make it easier to fiddle around with.


Just got around to flashing this one, makes it 10x easier that they are bare. Just stick the pins in and let them rest there. All of about 30 seconds to do... I might stock up


----------



## Mattrox (6/12/15)

Moad said:


> Just got around to flashing this one, makes it 10x easier that they are bare. Just stick the pins in and let them rest there. All of about 30 seconds to do... I might stock up


I just ordered 2 more. Hopefully they end up with exposed holes too.

I want to make a 2 probe unit with the SMD resistor, without stuffing it up this time.

I also want to make one into a controller for an Urn based 1V system.

I've pretty much used the current one to get used to working with the flashing etc. I'll box it up as a 2 probe version and experiment with the red/blue led as the heating cooling indicator and give it to a home brewing work mate. Once that's done I'll do one for me.


----------



## nosco (7/12/15)

I got a unit a week or 2 ago from Alixpress through the link on Github. I was going to use it as a hex controller. Just opened it up today. It has no vers. Number and no programing header. Looked on Github and it seems to be a new issue. From what mat says on there it does not look like an A400


----------



## Moad (7/12/15)

noooooooooooo


----------



## nosco (7/12/15)

https://github.com/matsstaff/stc1000p/issues/68


----------



## Mattrox (7/12/15)

Oh crap.


----------



## nosco (7/12/15)

I sent a message and got a pretty quick reply.
"
We have one carton mixed with A400-P version, so much sorry for it.

If you still need it again, you can place new order. I will send correct A400-P version to you. 
your last order if you hope refund, we will refund money to you. So much sorry for it. 

Lois"

Cant argue with that i guess. So sorry bout that. False alarm.


----------



## Mattrox (7/12/15)

Don't be sorry. It's great to hear it's sorted but it's also nice to have a heads up.


----------



## nosco (7/12/15)

The email is addressed to kevin (not me). Bit of cut n paste emailing i think lol


----------



## Mattrox (18/12/15)

The 2 I got today are the correct version. [emoji106]

Happy Camper.


----------



## sp0rk (1/3/16)

Has anyone who's done this firmware upgrade added in an Arduino for temp logging?
I've just ordered a bunch of cheap arduinos, so I'm thinking of having one (with a wifi header) sending the temps to my web server
I've done a little reading and have found some code for reading from a 10K NTC with an arduino, I'm just thinking about piggybacking off the NTC on the STC1000


----------



## Mattrox (9/3/16)

sp0rk said:


> Has anyone who's done this firmware upgrade added in an Arduino for temp logging?
> I've just ordered a bunch of cheap arduinos, so I'm thinking of having one (with a wifi header) sending the temps to my web server
> I've done a little reading and have found some code for reading from a 10K NTC with an arduino, I'm just thinking about piggybacking off the NTC on the STC1000


Have you looked at the logging on the STC1000+ GitHub?


I also think Mats is implementing a wifi logging feature in the future.


----------



## kaiserben (10/3/16)

Could someone tell me a good source for a cheap arduino uno? (or even lend, or sell, me one that's wired up and ready to flash an STC1000?) 

My STC1000 arrived in the mail today and I want to flash it with the stc1000p/ovbsc/ firmware and then use it as a straight replacement for the STC200 in my Grainfather unit.


----------



## SBOB (10/3/16)

kaiserben said:


> Could someone tell me a good source for a cheap arduino uno? (or even lend, or sell, me one that's wired up and ready to flash an STC1000?)
> 
> My STC1000 arrived in the mail today and I want to flash it with the stc1000p/ovbsc/ firmware and then use it as a straight replacement for the STC200 in my Grainfather unit.


depends if you're happy to wait for china-post to save some $... under $5 if you don't mind waiting
I used this one without issue (and currently use it for a brew-pi)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-ATmega328P-CH340G-UNO-R3-Board-USB-Cable-for-Arduino-DIY-S3-/221834670694

Don't forget some header/dupont wires also


----------



## sp0rk (11/3/16)

Mattrox said:


> Have you looked at the logging on the STC1000+ GitHub?
> 
> 
> I also think Mats is implementing a wifi logging feature in the future.


I had a quick look, but I didn't see anything specifically mentioning it other than in the description
When my Arduinos get here I'll have a better read


----------



## kaiserben (11/3/16)

SBOB said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-ATmega328P-CH340G-UNO-R3-Board-USB-Cable-for-Arduino-DIY-S3-/221834670694
> 
> Don't forget some header/dupont wires also


Ordered from that link and it took only 2 hours 16 minutes before I got a message that it had been shipped. 

Although I could save a few bucks by ordering from China, my plan is to go to Jaycar for the rest; header (link) and the wires (link).


----------



## kaiserben (6/4/16)

My arduino uno arrived yesterday. 

I was able to use a pin header to power up the STC1000, but couldn't get a serial monitor (tried both the Arduino IDE and Putty) to recognise that the STC1000 was connected.

I continually got "STC-1000 NOT detected. Check wiring." messages (and after a lot of trying ended not even having the option to type 'd' in the input fields. So I'm guessing turning my computer off and then back on tonight will fix that and I can then get back to fiddling with the wiring/connection).


----------



## kaiserben (6/4/16)

Tried it again tonight and got it working at the 2nd attempt. All good. All I need to do now is swap it into my Grainfather controller box.


----------



## kaiserben (9/4/16)

Used the STC1000p/OVBSC for the first time with my Grainfather today. Very happy with it.

A few parameters that I'll make little changes to, but otherwise today was the easiest brew day I've ever had.


----------



## kaiserben (24/5/16)

Can anyone using the STC1000p/OVBSC with a Grainfather help? 

I have only one minor problem: I can't seem get the Hot Break settings right (Ht, HO & Hd).

I've tried a few varitions of those 3 settings, but always either get boil over or go too far the other way and have it sitting at about 95C. And if it's at 95C then there's another problem where the next step, the Boil Duration (Bd) timer, will start as soon as Hot Breal duration (Hd) has finished - regardless of whether it happens to be boiling at that point (may or may not be boiling depending on your Ht, HO & Hd settings).


----------

